
Ask HN: Hackers of the news: How many domain names do you own? - tomerbd
Do you have retention policy? (dump old domains so the yearly domain name registration payment goes down?) I keep asking myself this question i see all the time people posting their side project specific domain names like sideprojectchecklist.com those are very specific.  how many domain names do these owners keep? 1 ? 10 ? how much does average HN side project junkie has? what about the yearly payment, you just pay for all this?
======
rendx
30 or so. I just pay for them. Several inactive ones point to a static site I
set up called "ethical parking", where I tell people to get in touch if they
have a cool plan for the domain.

~~~
tomerbd
wow 30! i must say i suspected that i might get to that number if i created a
domain for each of my side projects, i just thought it's unreasonable to have
that amount of domains, but starting to understand developers with side
projects are doing these things. 30 means like $10 X 30 = $300 yearly?

------
tomerbd
others?

